

A Dead-Simple Change That Increased Our Conversion Rate by Over 250% - sscheper
http://blog.kajabi.com/a-dead-simple-change-that-increased-our-conve

======
alanfalcon
That's a very nice discovery from A|B Testing.

Trying to figure out more about Kajabi, I started watching your "getting
started in 5 minutes video" and see that you e-mail your users their password.
I feel pretty strongly that websites should never do this... I'm wondering
what the rationale is?

------
blahedo
I was all set to read this but then the article got covered up by some
lightbox crap on which I couldn't find a close button (not that I tried very
hard).

------
mgrouchy
It would be nice if we knew more about the test.

How it was conducted, sample size, length of test, etc.

Only thing I can tell from the post was that they changed the text of their
button and that it was an A/B test. Pretty light on info.

------
jayzee
N=?

~~~
alanfalcon
1,843 visits according to the infographic.

